# Will breeding convicts dig up gravel ,stir it ,etc?



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi
I set up a second outdoor pond and wanted some convict cichlids . My question is will they dig up or in any way bother the gravel as have several large pots with bog plants with fine gravel ?
I rather not have to constantly put gravel back in the pots or have to replant them .

Thanks


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Might not be too much digging with the pots in there, but I would still expect to have to do some amount of clean up cause the ones I have kept would dig a bit no matter what .Like I said though the pots will help some


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

Thank you very much for the reply/help

Bianca


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's the thing, while they'll initially spawn in a pot, they make pits everywhere in order to move the fry around from site to site. It's easy house cleaning for them... Why clean house when you can just pick up the family and move. Interestingly enough when they spawn in the 800 and the fry become mobile it seems as if they move from pit to pit during the day but always go back to the original spawn site at nite... Actually everything that's bred in that tank shows the same actions... So... yes, in short, they will still dig...


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks. I opted not to get them as have dwarf papyrus-dwarf cattails- lots other plants which are sending out tons new runners and I want to use them for the new pond but dont want the pots dug up.

The first pond is mollies they dont dig a thing but wanted cichlids for the second pond . Will have to look around as cant be just any non digging cichlid because on the rare chilly days pond can drop to 65 degrees (it will have heater like first pond)

Thanks


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm jealous. We have the rare day here when it hits 55 degrees.


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

Lol I am from Bayside NY dont be jealous because other than the weather I love everything else about NY.

Rush hour here is as busy if not more (well not more than Manhattan) - Its as expensive here as NY - Granted you have way way more areas of nature here as not nearly the population of NY which is nice

And be it Rep or Dem NY politicians there are worth gold compared to whats going on here.

Again the nature and temps are great here infact early this am before school I saw 2 cute ringneck snakes in front lawn and neat cichlids in canal behind the school and its in the 70s.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish I was down there fishing for those cichlids. It's been said that once you catch an exotic it's hard to stop fishing for them. Especially if your a cichlid nut...


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

Its neat to see them . A friend of my moms lives in Hawii they have lots of yellow lab cichlids and brichardis in the streams by her house now thats exotic


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

TheFishGuy said:


> I wish I was down there fishing for those cichlids. It's been said that once you catch an exotic it's hard to stop fishing for them. Especially if your a cichlid nut...


we caught 2 very big Mayan cichlids in the canal 2 nights ago . We let them go . Took a cell phone pic came out so dark it stinks next time will use flashlight for pic to post.

I decided not to add cichlids to the pond as they would dig up the cattails and make a mess


----------



## Russo (Apr 20, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> Here's the thing, while they'll initially spawn in a pot, they make pits everywhere in order to move the fry around from site to site. It's easy house cleaning for them... Why clean house when you can just pick up the family and move. Interestingly enough when they spawn in the 800 and the fry become mobile it seems as if they move from pit to pit during the day but always go back to the original spawn site at nite... Actually everything that's bred in that tank shows the same actions... So... yes, in short, they will still dig...


My albino convicts have spawned twice now and twice the eggs have turned into wrigglers and TWICE the parents have eaten them (they are the only ones in the tank!) The first time the babies lasted 1 day and the second time they spawned they lasted about 5 days and then they all dissapeared!!! Why is this and how can i fix it?


----------



## BKConvict (Mar 30, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> I wish I was down there fishing for those cichlids. It's been said that once you catch an exotic it's hard to stop fishing for them. Especially if your a cichlid nut...


I lived in Miami for awhile back in the late 1970's as a kid, I remember catching weird fish in the canals, now I know they were cichlids of all different kinds, I caught what I think were some monster Oscars, but I just fished for fun and tossed them back, but lots of people kept them.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

As for fixing your problem with the parents eating the fry.... All I can say is sometimes it takes a few times for them to get it right....


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

BKConvict said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was down there fishing for those cichlids. It's been said that once you catch an exotic it's hard to stop fishing for them. Especially if your a cichlid nut...
> ...


Yes the Oscars are breeding now you can see them in certain areas they are dwarfed by huge peacock bass but the Oscars are in different areas the Peacocks will only spawn by rocks and than guard them


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Can I come and visit you Bianca? :lol:


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

TheFishGuy said:


> Can I come and visit you Bianca? :lol:


I am going to try to get a pic of the peacocks and or Oscars breeding . They are in shallows by the rocks .Sadly this is when people fish for them as they will attack anything that comes near their nests ESP the peacocks .

If up to me May to early July freshwater fishing would be illegal its not even fishing its like shooting fish in a barrel.

The HUGE and I mean HUGE one's are "smart" they wont go for lures or fishermens tricks the younger pairs seem to be easy to hook.

if I had a pond of several thousand gallons like some have I would get peacocks I love their colors find them very interesting they have personality . The Oscars I only see May to July than they go back deep so dont know much about them .

If you came here and saw them caught removed from nests and sunfish pouring in to eat the eggs you would scream lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well..... to be honest they're not supposed to be there to begin with, but I know what you're saying.... I'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2003)

lol oh your right I forgot they arent non natives lol.

I should be able to go this Sunday by lake


----------

